# EMT Certificate from Europe transfer Texas, Experience Process



## phil2101 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello All, 

I am Philipp. I moved to Houston 6 months ago from Munich Germany. I used to be an A-EMT (911 calls and transport A-B). 
Does anyone know if there is a chance to transfer my German EMT Diploma into an American EMT Certificate ?
National Registry told me the easiest way would be to take a full EMT course, but that is expensive and requires extensive work. 
On the National Registry website is also a page with: Policy for International National Registry Certification. 

Does anyone has knowledge about this or know how to apply ? 

Thank you so much in advance. 
Best regards from Texas, Phil


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like you need to objectively show that your education was equivalent to the current education standards.  Best bet is harass the NREMT more.  Till you get to someone who knows that policy well and can give you better guidance.


----------



## phil2101 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you for your info. I believe that sounds like a good idea. LOL


----------



## Peak (Jul 17, 2020)

Is it though? There are programs where you can get your EMT in a month. What is your time worth to you?


----------



## phil2101 (Jul 17, 2020)

I am working full time, so time is pretty limited.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Looks like you need to objectively show that your education was equivalent to the current education standards.  Best bet is harass the NREMT more.  Till you get to someone who knows that policy well and can give you better guidance.


Sad part is that there's even a question about his educational standard being equivalent to EMT


----------

